# الموت المأساوي للفنان صلاح قابيل



## اوريجانوس المصري (16 مارس 2011)

*"الموت السريري" وعودة الحياة

في كل يوم يدفن 35 شخصاً حياً بسبب اعتقاد الأطباء «أو حتى الأهل» بأنهم ماتوا فعلاً، وهذا الأمر لا يحدث في موزمبيق أو السنغال أو ساحل العاج بل في الولايات المتحدة التي تتمتع بأفضل الكوادر الطبية في العالم. وحسب ما ذكرته صحيفة ذا أدفوكيت في لويزيانا «في 27 مايو 2005» هناك شخص من بين كل خمسين يدفن حياً على مستوى البلاد. وهذا الرقم استخرجته الصحيفة اعتماداً على معدل الأخطاء المشابهة «التي تم اكتشافها في آخر لحظة» ضمن متوسط حالات الوفاة اليومية في كامل الولايات، وتعترف الصحيفة انها توسعت في هذا الموضوع بعد رسالة استلمتها من رجل يدعى مارك فولنجويث عمل في مجال الدفن طوال أربعين عاماً. وخلال هذه الفترة شاهد - على حد قولها - حالات كثيرة استفاق فيها الميت قبل دفنه بفترة بسيطة. وعاماً بعد عام أصبح على قناعة بأن «عدداً أكبر من المرضى» دفنوا أحياء بدون أن يدري بهم أحد، ويعود جزء كبير من المشكلة إلى التسرع في إعلان الوفاة بناء على مظاهر مرتبطة بالموت «كتوقف القلب لفترة قياسية أو التنفس لفترة طويلة»، ولكن حتى في هذه الحالة قد يظل المرء في حالة «وفاة سريرية» بحيث تبقى أعضاؤه الأخرى حية. وحين يعود القلب للخفقان - والرئتان للعمل - تتجاوب معهما بقية الأعضاء فيستيقظ الميت وسط ذهول الجميع!!
ورغم عدم فهمنا الدقيق لكيفية عودة القلب للخفقان بعد التوقف؛ إلا انها حالة منتشرة ويعرفها الأطباء جيداً. وهناك طبيب يدعى سام بارنيا أجرى دراسة مطولة حول هذا الموضوع فاكتشف أن عشرة بالمئة من الموتى يصلون إلى حدود الموت الحقيقي ثم يعودون مجدداً (حسب عدد يناير 2003 من مجلة New Dawn. وفي عام 2001 قام الدكتور بم لمل بدراسة 334 مريضاً مروا بهذه التجربة في مستشفيات هولندا واكتشف ان 18٪ منهم ماتوا سريرياً ثم عادوا للحياة مرة أخرى «حسب عدد اكتوبر 2003 من مجلة The Lancet الطبية !.
هذه التقارير الغريبة تساندها حوادث كثيرة «نقرأ عنها بين الحين والآخر» حول أشخاص عادوا للحياة بعد وفاتهم ولو عدنا لتراث الشعوب لوجدنا كماً هائلاً من القصص والحوادث التي تصب في هذا الجانب؛ ففي روما مثلاً لا يتم دفن البابا قبل ثلاثة أيام من وفاته خشية أن يدفن حياً كما حصل لأحد البابوات في القرن الرابع عشر. وفي تراثنا الإسلامي يكفي العودة إلى الحوادث العجيبة التي أوردها الحافظ ابن أبي الدنيا في كتابه «من عاش بعد الموت» .
أما في العصر الحديث فأعلنت نقابة الحانوتية في لندن قبل عامين أنها أنقذت منذ تأسيسها حياة 2175 شخصاً كانوا سيدفنون بالغلط.. وفي هامبورج أعلنت جمعية «المحاولة الأخيرة» انها انقذت حياة 107 أشخاص في الخمس سنوات الماضية فقط بفضل إبقائهم تحت المراقبة لثلاثة أيام «أخرى».. أضف لهذا هناك عدد كبير من المشاهير الذين أنقذوا من الدفن خطأً «مثل رئيس الوزراء البريطاني درزائيلي وعالم التشريح الشهير الدكتور ونسلو والزعيم الايطالي موسوليني أثناء طفولته» مما يجعلنا نتساءل عن النسبة بين «غير المشاهير»!!
على أي حال؛ مهما قيل عن ندرة هذه الظاهرة يبقى احتمال حدوثها «حتى بنسبة واحد إلى الألف» أمراً يثير الفزع ويستحق المراقبة والاهتمام.

الموت المأساوي للفنان صلاح قابيل
في عام 1992 توقف قلب الفنان المصري الشهير صلاح قابيل (رحمه الله) عن العمل وحسبوه أهله ميتاً فدفنوه و ذهبوا ، وعلى الرغم من أن الحارس سمع صراخاً من أحد القبور إلا أن الخوف سيطر عليه فابتعد واعتبر ذلك من فعل الأشباح وبعد فترة شوهدت جثة صلاح قابيل خارج قبره! ويبدو أن قلبه عاد للعمل وفتح عيناه وهو في ظلمة القبر حيث لا بصيص لضوء وأحس بصعوبة في التنفس وهو يرفع الحجارة عن القبر وهو يصرخ لعل أحداً ينقذه ولكن بعد فوات الأوان ، نجح صلاح قابيل في إزالة الحجارة عن قبره ولكنه فقد آخر أنفاسه ليموت موتاً فعلياً.

أحداث أخرى
- فتاة المشرحة : حدث ذلك في مصر وفي المشرحه حيث كانت توجد جثة فتاة ماتت منتحرة باحراق نفسها بالكامل وفيما كان الطبيب يستعد لتشريح الجثة واذ به يفاجأ بالفتاة تنهض أمامه صارخة وهو تقول: "انا عطشانه ..!!" ، مع ان الاطباء اكدوا وفاتها بالكامل .
- عجوز تنطق بالشهادة : يذكر الإستشاري السعودي خالد الجبير في حديث له عن امرأه عجوز كانت في الرمق الاخير وماتت وكان ذلك واضحا من جهاز قياس النبض لترفع اصبعها وتهمهم بالشهاده شئ معجز فعلا حتى ان الممرضة صرخت قائلة:" لايوجد نبض".

علامات الموت السريري
يعتمد الأطباء على العلامات التالية لأثبات حدوث الموت السريري :

1- توقف القلب.
2- توقف التنفس .
3- فقدان مرونه الجلد والحس (( التيبس)).
4-اتساع حدقتي العينين وعدم استجابتها للضوء.
5- نقص وزن الجثه بسبب نقص كمية الماء.
6- ميل الانف.
7_ برودة الجسد بسبب توقف جريان الدم.
8_زرقه احيانا في الشفتين.

وأخيراً ... الموت الحقيقي لا يعلمه توقيته إلا الله تعالى وذلك عندما تغادر الروح الجسد ولكن من الناحية المادية ليس لنا إلا الاعتماد على قياسات أجهزتنا الطبية وفي نفس الوقت لا يستطيع العلم التكهن باللحظة التي تعود فيها الحياة أحياناً إلى الجسد ويبقى ذلك لغزاً محيراً.

المصدر
- جريدة الرياض
- مجموعة من المنتديات
*


----------

